# Hello all.



## AVGuyAndy (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I figured I should introduce myself. I'm Andy. I go to a public high school in CT. My main interest is sound. However, I do lighting for our musicals and other productions. (yay 1970s equipment) I'm the AV Club president and I'm also an employee of the school system with my main responsibility being running my town's local access channel. It's been fun. Sadly the AV club is falling apart due to budget cuts :-( . The Board of Ed. cut the AV director position since he retired. He was a great guy and now they brought him back part time to run the local access channel as well. So for AV they now have a paraprofessional, who didn't even know how to hook up a TV, or change an overhead bulb when she started. She can sometimes be a real pain. 

So that's it for my life story for now  This looks like it's just the site I've been looking for!

-Andy


----------



## wolf825 (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth Andy!

Sounds like you keep busy. Hope you enjoy this site and tell all your friends. Feel free to post any questions or topics of discussion you may have and also to answer any questions you may read from others and have an answer for. 

-w


----------



## The_Wiz (May 1, 2005)

where in CT are you, im from Ridgefield, currently going to school in Hamden


----------



## AVGuyAndy (May 1, 2005)

I live in Trumbull


----------



## avkid (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to controlbooth.com, have fun and post often!!!!!!!

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)


----------



## DJErik07 (May 1, 2005)

Hey welcome to CB.com. We hope to learn from you as well as teach you!!!


----------



## Peter (May 1, 2005)

Hey welcome to controlbooth.com!!

Sorry about the slow response.... I was away on a trip...

Yay! another person from the Northeast USA! I'm from Western, MA. 

Budget cuts... ya they are no fun at all. advisors who dont really know what they are doing arnt much fun eather! You are not alone in both of those problems! Please feel free to post any hints or ideas about how you have worked arround/with these problems, as well as posting about anything else you want to comment about! I'm looking forward to seein what you have to say!

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------

